# Game #4 (11/8): Los Angeles Lakers @ Atlanta Hawks



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>















Los Angeles Lakers (2-1) @ Atlanta Hawks (0-3)

Philips Arena (Atlanta)









Date: Tuesday, November 8th
Time: 4:00 pm

*Television:*















KCAL NBALP

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































T. Lue J. Johnson J. Childress A. Harrington Z. Pachulia 





































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom K. Brown C. Mihm 

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Brian Cook
Devean George
Aaron McKie
Laron Profit

Atlanta Hawks





























Josh Smith
Salim Stoudamire
Marvin Williams
John Edwards

Last Meeting
Date: N/A
Score: N/A
Summary: N/A

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Hawks*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant 36.3</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Al Harrington 18.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 11.0</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Al Harrington 9.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 6.3</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Al Harrington/Joe Johnson 5.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker 3.0</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Al Harrington 3.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm 1.3</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Josh Smith 2.33</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook 66.7%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Royal Ivey 100.0%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Laron Profit/Sasha Vujacic 40.0%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Josh Childress/Marvin Williams 100.0%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant 96.2%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Zaza Pachulia 84.5%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>3-1</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>*Los Angeles Lakers*</td><td>*2-1*</td><td>*.5*</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>2-1</td><td>.5</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>2-2</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>1-2</td><td>2.0</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Utah Jazz</td><td>3-1</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>3-1</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>San Antonio Spurs</td><td>3-1</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>NO/Oklahoma City Hornets</td><td>2-1</td><td>.5</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>2-1</td><td>.5</td><tr align=center><td>Dallas Mavericks</td><td>2-1</td><td>.5</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>2-1</td><td>.5</td><tr align=center><td>Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>2-1</td><td>.5</td></table>

Hawks Forum Game Thread

Pretty simple and dont really wanna share a lot of thoughts. Just hope Mihm can be consistent and that the Lakers dont come out flat as we know the history in Atlanta.. Gotta win these games here.. Go get this one.. Kwame has a chance of going off this game. Be nice to get Kobe some rest before we go to Minnesota but there's a game to be played Tuesday night and Phil best have the team ready for the young Hawks and I'm certain he will. 

*Game Prediction:*
Lakers 113 - Hawks 87
</center>


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Lakers in a landslide hopefully.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i agree. this is kwame's chance to explode. and mihm to show back to back good games. there is really no excuse since theyre going up against the likes of zaza pachulia and john edwards?! (whos john edwards  )

i expect a blowout

lakers 120

hawks 93


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

You expect a blowout against the Hawks in Atlanta? Where have you been the last couple of years?

The game will probably be closer than we'd like to think.

And yes, this certainly should be Kwame's breakout game. Al Harrington, John Edwards...those guys are defensive BUMS. It's understandable that he has struggled the first three games. Two have them have been against the Nuggets, who have an outstanding defensive frontcourt of Martin and Camby, and the other one was against the up-tempo Suns.

The key to the game will be making Atlanta play a half-court game and limiting their fastbreak scoring opportunities.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh of course we expect it to be a blowout and hope it will be but in the end it's gonna end up a 4 pt game or something like that.. Duh :laugh:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, if this was last season and we were to beat a good team at home by 20 points, we'd normally lose to a crappy team a few nights later on the road. Perhaps Phil can make them... dare I say it? Consistant?

Alanta may suck, but last season it didnt make much difference as we were pathetic on the road. But already a game on the road VS denver is a better start than I expected. 

Hopefully we kill Alanta.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I hope being too "over-confident" doesnt bite the Lakers in the ***!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I agree with you guys. Kwame needs to have a blowup game.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Time to embark on a winning streak.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

This is a must-win game.

I'm trying not to be too optimistic about the Lakers this season, but IF the goal is reaching the playoffs, they can't lose a game to Atlanta.

Yes, the hawks are no push-overs in their home court, but every game counts for reaching the playoffs.

Time for Kwame to start wearing pants.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

These must-win games are the most "dangerous". If the Lakers take the Hawks for granted, they could be in for a long night. On paper, the Lakers should win easily...but one never knows when playing on the road with a suspect defense!


----------



## luizmelo (Sep 18, 2003)

If this team is seriously about making the play-offs, they can´t lose games against team like the Haws. Do not mather if this is a road game or not. Simple like that. Let´s hope that Brown show something...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Prediction

Lakers 110 Hawks 94

Bryant may go crazy - 48 points 6 rebounds 5 assists.
Kwame 15 points 7 rebound 2 assists (That will be good)
Mihm - I dont know...(could be nonexistent)
Smush - 18 points 3 steals
Odom - 15 points 11 rebound 8 assist


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

The only players I'm worried about is Odom, George, Kwame and Mihm. Kwame and Mihm because they're pretty inconsistent but if they show up it will be a great game. Odom because he's playing against Joe Johnson and Josh Smith. Smith has pretty darn good help "D" and Johnson is supposedly the star of the Hawks. Odom is in the same position as Scottie and Johnson and Smith will have a crack at him. George will only be a consern when Smith and Harrington is in the game as well.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

This is another important game for Mihm. If he can put up another excellent game on the road, then its should help him with his confidence. 

Cubanlaker's prediction

Lakers 107
Hawks 88

Cmon fellas :clap:


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Lakers 105
Hawks 84


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bottom line is if our bigs have a nice night we WILL win.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

With the way Kobe is playing this season and how Phil seems to maximize the talent given to him, he'll have the guys ready to play. Regardless of if it's a blow-out or not, we will be too much for Atlanta to handle. The key is getting Mihm and Kwame Brown off early and have their confidence up high.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

*Looks at the Hawks lineup*

Who are those guys?! 

All I want is a perfectly boring, normal, comfortable win. Thats all. I don't care if Kwame blows up. Just take good shots, stiff defense, and get the bench playing a substantial portion of the 4th period. This is the kinda game that the starters should get a lot of rest in.

EDIT: according to the schedule, next up is Minnesota, Philly and Memphis. So hopefully the Lakers won't spend too much energy on Atlanta.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers need to win this game big time...they can't lose to the Hawks in Atlanta for 3 straight years. And they can't even let it be a close game...the Hawks suck. Kobe will get his, but like many of you have said, I'm worried about Kwame and Mihm. They should do well against the Hawks, so hopefully at least one of them gets a double double. I'll say Lakers win by double figures. If not, then that sucks, but a win is a win no matter how they get it, and I'll take that any day.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> You expect a blowout against the Hawks in Atlanta? Where have you been the last couple of years?
> 
> The game will probably be closer than we'd like to think.
> 
> ...



Al Harrington is not a defensive bum, he's a damn good defender. One of the best forwards 1on1, but not as great at team defense. I would love to see Kwame explode, but I don't see it happening this game.

I'm also hoping for a blowout like everyone else, but I'm doubtful. Lake show still pulls off the win though.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

If the game is close then I expect Kobe to have at least 40 and I agree that this is a must win because we will probably lose to the Minnesota on wednesday.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> If the game is close then I expect Kobe to have at least 40 and I agree that this is a must win because we will probably *lose to the Minnesota on wednesday*.



I think we can pull off a win there as well, If we can keep Hudson under control then we can pull out the win.


----------



## s-one (Oct 20, 2005)

I'd like to see more of Smush's talents.. Mad dunks and steals.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

ill predict a 12 point win for the lakers


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

look out...we've actually got a team and the potential to get much better. The best part is they're fun to watch and they play with great energy and hustle and some brains too. I think we're flat better than the nugs and the kings and we're going to stay better. Kwame will be much better by the end of the season. Smush is a great surprise...gives us exactly what we need at pt. Sasha and Profit aren't even as bad as advertised. And I never could figure out why everyone was down on Devean. How quickly they forget...he's been huge in the playoffs so many times. Great team player. I'm eager to play Phoenix again now that I think we've got the backdoor lob thing at least a little under control.

I find it interesting that Phil is downplaying they're potential success on the upcoming 4-game roadtrip saying he hopes they can go 2-2. I think he's trying to set goals they can acheive so they feel successful.


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

We need for pretty much all of the 4th quarter to be garbage time for our reserves.


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

What happen to joe johnson's face. Is that how he really looks after the swelling went down? (its obviously the wrong pic lol)


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Mrdectown said:


> What happen to joe johnson's face. Is that how he really looks after the swelling went down? (its obviously the wrong pic lol)


umm no im pretty sure thats him


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

whoo hoo its on kcal 


i'm broke i cant pay for cable tv


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I agree with Shaolin. This should be a game wher starters should rest. This should be an easy game. I think that giving our bench players a lot of minutes would be great, itd help them get their groove and let the starters take it easy.


----------



## luckylakers (Aug 10, 2005)

lakers got 100% of the way


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Should be a fun game. Lakers usually draw a decent crowd in Atlanta. I expect Atlanta to hang tough for about 2 and a half or three quarters, then LA will win by 15 or so. Too much offense for ATL.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> Should be a fun game. Lakers usually draw a decent crowd in Atlanta. I expect Atlanta to hang tough for about 2 and a half or three quarters, then LA will win by 15 or so. Too much offense for ATL.


Yo, ATL, got nothing for love about your franchise. In fact, in a couple of years you coud very well be contending for the playoffs... But we need this win. Bad. 

So, here's to a good game and a Laker win. :cheers:


----------



## SharpShooter (Oct 11, 2005)

Hope to see a lot of Bynum in this game!!!! :banana:


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

im expecting lots of steals and breakaways against this point-lacking atlanta offense... :biggrin:


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

*Los Angeles Lakers* _(2-1)_
*@*
*Atlanta Hawks* _(0-3)_

*Date:* Tuesday, November 8th
*Time:* 4:00 PM
*TV:* KCAL, NBALP

*Previous Games*
Nuggets @ Lakers 112-92 (WIN) Box Score
Hawks @ Blazers 94-93 (LOSS) Box Score



























Coach Phil Jackson




































C - *Chris Mihm* _(10.0 PPG on 47% shooting, 5.3 RPG, 0.7 APG)_
PF - *Kwame Brown* _(6.3 PPG on 57% shooting, 4.7 RPG, 1.0 APG)_
SF - *Lamar Odom* _(17.0 PPG on 37% shooting, 11.0 RPG, 6.3 APG)_
SG - *Kobe Bryant* _(36.3 PPG on 49% shooting, 6.7 RPG, 4.7 APG)_
PG - *Smush Parker* _(16.7 PPG on 56% shooting, 4.0 RPG, 4.3 APG)_


















Coach Mike Woodson




































C - *Zaza Pachulia* _(12.7 PPG on 36% shooting, 8.3 RPG, 1.0 APG)_
PF - *Al Harrington* _(18.0 PPG on 53% shooting, 9.0 RPG, 5.0 APG)_
SF - *Josh Smith* _(10.3 PPG on 39% shooting, 5.3 RPG, 1.3 APG)_
SG - *Josh Childress* _(9.3 PPG on 43% shooting, 4.3 RPG, 2.7 APG)_
PG - *Joe Johnson* _(16.7 PPG on 43% shooting, 3.3 RPG, 5.0 APG)_

























*Devean George*
_Predicted Stats: 12 points, 4 rebounds, 2 assists_

*Marvin Williams*
_Predicted Stats: 10 points, 4 rebounds, 1 assist_

























*Kobe Bryant*
_Predicted Stats: 28 points on 45% shooting, 5 rebounds, 5 assists_

*Joe Johnson*
_Predicted Stats: 27 points on 46% shooting, 6 rebounds, 3 assists_​








Shouldn't have much to read on this game; the Atlanta Hawks are still a lock for missing the playffs. However, as bad as that sounds, they can still surprise teams every now and then. The first thing you'd ask about their starting five, if you're a Hawks fan, is if Harrington is 100%. I couldn't tell you, but I do believe he will play. If not, look for Marvin Williams to start; Esteban Batista was on the court at tipoff last game, and he played terribly. For Los Angeles, at least it's not a Dirk Nowitzki or Tim Duncan we are looking at in the frontcourt, and we can say, for the first time this season, that our frontcourt could really put these Hawks into extinction tonight.

Okay...maybe not that much of a beating.

The Hawks' choice of weapon is none other than the man who gave Kobe a great deal of trouble defensively last season: Joe Johnson. Whether or not he owns the city of Atlanta, the fans believe this is his team, so you can bet he'll come out firing and playing hard-nosed defense, on either Kobe or Smush Parker. We may even see bits and pieces of former Laker Tyronn Lue, but as far as him having a huge impact, it's doubtful.

Tonight will be Kwame's time to shine, and we should expect his best numbers yet. If Harrington does play, he's not your everyday power forward, so this should provide Brown with an opportunity to play with his back to the basket, and drop at least 12 points and pull down six or seven rebounds. Not much of an improvement to some of you, but that would be a generous contribution, nonetheless.









Kobe and Odom should have a field day versus the Hawks, and if we struggle early, expect a drastic lineup change for the rest of the game against this poor Atlanta squad. As I had mentioned, Atlanta can't be taken lightly (no team can), but we should come away with an easy win if we are all on the same page. The Lakers will hand Hot-lanta their fourth defeat in four games, with a score of 102-85.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Lakers should handle the young Hawks with ease.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Thread - [Updated - 1:38 PM]

Hawks Forum Game Thread
Come bet your uCash on this game!


----------



## s-one (Oct 20, 2005)

Lakers: 108
Hawks: 92

Kwame: Game high +8

Brian34Cook... oops (retracted)


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

s-one said:


> Lakers: 108
> Hawks: 92
> 
> Kwame: Game high +8
> ...


Say what? Did I make a mistake somewhere? Lamar leads the team in RPG and APG? Right? Or am I missing something? :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Josh Smith off the bench



> Mike Woodson seems committed to sticking with his “veteran” lineup, which means Josh Smith will continue to come off the bench for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Since the Hawks haven’t played but one home game since the preseason started, I realize some fans haven’t seen him in action. So tonight’s game against the Lakers will be the first chance many people, at least those who’ll actually make it to Philips Arena, will get to see him up close. And you better believe all eyes in the place will be watching his every move.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

s-one said:


> Lakers: 108
> Hawks: 92
> 
> Kwame: Game high +8
> ...


Welcome to BBB.net s-one :clap:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

:curse: Is there a reason why i can not watch this game with NBA League PASS!!!!? I live on the east coast but that should have nothing to do with it. I spent over a hundred dollars for this to see every game so what's up with this? :curse:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

where on the east coast? if you live anywhere near the Hawks regional broadcast (even if you dont get the game on TV) you could be within a Blackout area


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

The One said:


> :curse: Is there a reason why i can not watch this game with NBA League PASS!!!!? I live on the east coast but that should have nothing to do with it. I spent over a hundred dollars for this to see every game so what's up with this? :curse:


I was just about to post something aswell about that..

Just had to wait til 6 here.. 

I was like WTF is this crap.. It came on tv though.. Thank god.. Geez


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

The One said:


> :curse: Is there a reason why i can not watch this game with NBA League PASS!!!!? I live on the east coast but that should have nothing to do with it. I spent over a hundred dollars for this to see every game so what's up with this? :curse:


False alarm. It works now:biggrin:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

East coast people, Plz do not give updates on the game because here in the west coast the game starts at 5 an hour delay so plz do not ruin it for the people who want to watch it at 5 thanx.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> East coast people, Plz do not give updates on the game because here in the west coast the game starts at 5 an hour delay so plz do not ruin it for the people who want to watch it at 5 thanx.


I guess that means that I can't give updates.:biggrin:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I forgot that Jason Collier died. Shows how much I knew about him.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Damn I shouldnt give updates either.. I wont comment on the game except maybe something like.. "OMG WHAT A PLAY BY SMUSH", etc. Is that fine? 

And Imma cry on the Collier stuff


----------



## Toss2Moss (Nov 7, 2003)

Where did you guys find the game at on league pass? It's still not showing up!!!!! I have direct tv.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Toss2Moss said:


> Where did you guys find the game at on league pass? It's still not showing up!!!!! I have direct tv.


Channel 751.. But if your in Atlanta or Los Angeles (or in that area) it's more than likely blacked out..

 Hell of a tribute to Jason Collier


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> *Damn I shouldnt give updates either.. I wont comment on the game except maybe something like.. "OMG WHAT A PLAY BY SMUSH", etc. Is that fine? *
> 
> And Imma cry on the Collier stuff



Yea thats acceptable


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Toss2Moss said:


> Where did you guys find the game at on league pass? It's still not showing up!!!!! I have direct tv.


either on the NBA channel 1 or Channel Turner South (TSO)


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Something tells me that the Lakers are in trouble. Did anybody see that Giants game where after their momorial caremony they shut out the Redskins. This will be a close game. :\


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

That was pretty emotional and I didnt even know that much about Jason.. Man..

This may be tougher than I originally thought.. I see the Hawks coming out with a passion, etc.


----------



## Toss2Moss (Nov 7, 2003)

Ahhh thanks guys, found it, my guide said the wrong game for some reason.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

please give updates.....I dont have TV


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> please give updates.....I dont have TV



Sorry man, no updates...If sum1 wants to give him updates plz exchanges AIM's or PM eachother.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> please give updates.....I dont have TV


Where do you live :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> please give updates.....I dont have TV


I'm refraining myself from doing that for the most part.. as it's delayed on KCAL..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Some guy with a nice first bucket of the game.. :laugh:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

So far Kwame will have a good game


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

The One said:


> So far Kwame will have a good game


...but mihm may not have a good game:biggrin:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Smuuuuusshhhhhhhhh


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

The One said:


> So far Kwame will have a good game



Dude ur killing it 4 us come on, Do what B34C is doing. Part of watching the game is to see how people are doing.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

SMUSHHHHHHHHH AGAIN Gentlemen


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hey, there's that inconsistant player again.. Ya'll should know who that is..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

allways remember that a bad team could play good after an emotinal situation.:smilewink


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

The One said:


> allways remember that a bad team could play good after an emotinal situation.:smilewink


LoL tell me about it..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Well, Kwame started the game off with and and-one, but since then, he's missed an easy lay-up, turned it over and BRICKED two FTs...way to go Kwame...

Our defense and FT shooting is absolutely atrocious so far. It had better improve or this will be "Hawks Trump the Lakers Part III".


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Well, Kwame started the game off with and and-one, but since then, he's missed an easy lay-up, turned it over and BRICKED two FTs...way to go Kwame...
> 
> Our defense and FT shooting is absolutely atrocious so far. It had better improve or this will be "Hawks Trump the Lakers Part III".



Obviously you havent read the rest of the thread.........Your not suppose to give updates like that becasue theres an hour delay in the west coast!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Well, Kwame started the game off with and and-one, but since then, he's missed an easy lay-up, turned it over and BRICKED two FTs...way to go Kwame...
> 
> Our defense and FT shooting is absolutely atrocious so far. It had better improve or this will be "Hawks Trump the Lakers Part III".


How are you seeing this?

I ordered League Pass last week and it's still blacked out here.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

after 1st qtr no updates from yahoo or nba.com... this sucks..comeon people send me a pvt message with latest scores


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Obviously you havent read the rest of the thread.........Your not suppose to give updates like that becasue theres an hour delay in the west coast!





> *Damian Necronamous* <script type="text/javascript"> vbmenu_register("postmenu_2794298", true); </script>
> Can YOU spell this name?
> 
> 
> ...


last time i checked California is on the west coast... he has LP


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Cris said:


> last time i checked California is on the west coast... he has LP



Ok that dosent change the fact that he's updating am i wrong?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I think this says it all....The commentators think that the Hawks bench is better than ours.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Cris said:


> last time i checked California is on the west coast... he has LP


WTH? I have Leauge Pass too but Im still blacked out!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Ok that dosent change the fact that he's updating am i wrong?


does it really matter.. i hate watching tape delayed games, if you dont want an update dont read the thread... thats easier than not updating at all


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

HallOfFamer said:


> WTH? I have Leauge Pass too but Im still blacked out!!!



If u in LA , even if u have LP u have to wait till 5 .


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

HallOfFamer said:


> WTH? I have Leauge Pass too but Im still blacked out!!!


i just read on a direct tv page, in an example that if you are within 75 miles of the the city of orlando you get blacked out from league pass... the same thing is likely the case with that... we're a 100 miles away from LA


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Cris said:


> does it really matter.. i hate watching tape delayed games, if you dont want an update dont read the thread... thats easier than not updating at all


Some people like me like to come for predictions and thoughts......But your right.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Hawks are shooting over 60%. :sour:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

http://cbs.sportsline.com/nba/gamecenter/live/[email protected]

If ya wanna follow it.. Yahoo, etc is being stupid.. 

There was like a 50 minute clock delay LMAO

Kobe is owning.. but nobody else is..

Oh **** no.. Joe Johnson hurts Kobe and tackles him outta bounds..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

All Kobe, nobody else.. But only down 2..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Smush is coming up...

mihm in foul trouble again


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

our big men are dedicated today and sold out in getting personal fouls


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

LOL, Joe didn't tackle Kobe.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This is ****ing bull****. They're obviously cheating with the clock. 

"5 seconds to shoot"...oh yeah, ok...10 seconds go by, the Hawks make the layup and of course everything is fine. Not to mention the fact that the ball blatantly hit Smith when he was out of bounds.

What a load of crap.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Offensive foul on Odom?? These refs are awful.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

This game is absolutely boring. No clock.. too many fouls.. No team can make free throws.. Kobe is the only one doing anything for the Lakers.. and yet.. the Hawks are up by 3 at halftime only.. *Yawn*


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers were cold the first half so luckly the Hawks are any better either


Halftime


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

How many fouls does Odom have?


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Laker Superstar 34 said:


> How many fouls does Odom have?


4!! :curse:


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Those refs must be thinking:

"Oh, I have a whistle, yay! *whistle*...1 second later....*whistle* etc. goody goody gumdrops!".


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

This is why a love the Lakers commentators because if the lakers are bad the commentators will say so. These people are all on the Hawks balls


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

fouls odom-4,brown 3, george,smush,mihm each 2


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

smush for 3... game tied


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Hope I don't jinx it but WOW Mihm with only 2 fouls in the half. Impressive!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

smush on fire


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Phil is mad at the refs and for good reason.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

too many laker Turnovers


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> too many laker Turnovers


what are you talking about? They only have 8. Hawks have like 13.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

I dont consider hawks as a NBA team but Lakers cant make turnovers like that and Kwame f****ng brown got 1 more foul 4th


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

man man parker is for real 19 pts 3 3-pointers


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

The hell are Mihm and Kwame doing.. It's pretty amazing how we can win when they contribute NOTHING!!


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Smush is doing very well!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

smush is just awesome 20 pt performance in 3 of 4 games is called consistency..he just sparked the lakers rally...hawks forced to take a timeout.And kobe is on fire today


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kwame sucks. We will end up letting him walk after his contract is up. Let's pray that Bynum turns into something worth while. At least he has desire.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow...couldn't have asked for a better 3rd Q.

Smush continues to amaze me.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

smush parker is the man


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Smmmmoooooshhhhhhh


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> The hell are Mihm and Kwame doing.. It's pretty amazing how we can win when they contribute NOTHING!!


At least Mihm shows up for home games. :angel: Kwame, you simply suck man. :clown:


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Doubt Smush will see too much D-League the rest of his career, hopefully.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Kwame sucks. We will end up letting him walk after his contract is up. Let's pray that Bynum turns into something worth while. At least he has desire.


NO! keep the faith man!! :banana:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

My god Cook was an idiot and then he woke up some.. Steals the ball.. Dishes off the floor to Kobe who got the jam.. then Kobe found Cook for the driving dunk and Kobe is smiling..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

odom 10 rebounds, 5 steals, 5 Assists


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow.. Cook oop to Laron.. That was great :rofl:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> odom 10 rebounds, 5 steals, 5 Assists



Thats embarrasing.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lamar: 11 pts, 10 boards, 6 assists, 5 steals, 1 block.. 

Would love to see him get some buckets eventually but he's putting up close to TD's all season long so far.. 

What I'm liking.. Cook, Profit, etc.. oh and Kobe has sat out a good amount this quarter and the Lakers started to pull away..


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

play mihm phil my fantasy team needs i promise i won't ever play him again in my league


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> Should be a fun game. Lakers usually draw a decent crowd in Atlanta. I expect Atlanta to hang tough for about 2 and a half or three quarters, then LA will win by 15 or so. Too much offense for ATL.


haha, I knew it


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

lol game over La 103 hawks 97

yahoo sports shows over time


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Lakermike05 said:


> Thats embarrasing.


13pts, 10rbs, 6assts, 5stls...embarrassing?

I beg to differ. It just shows that even when Lamar is struggling from the field, he can still have an impact on the game.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

folks great game we got the W.

Mihm sits for most of the game. played 12 mins with 4 fouls. Phil might be real upset with him. I am too.

Smush is superb today. Odom is great with great numbers but need to take more shots. like 15 shots atleast. No miracle from Kwame yet. we will see..

Whats up with McKie is he a Bust? whats going on with him?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

McKie blows, don't let him take minutes from Smush. If smush is tired, then put profit in.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

woah man i was watching basketball and it kept showing the score of the laker game at the bottom....last time i saw lakers were up by 13 in the 4th...then i look on the net and we win in OT? i was shcoked


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Good to see that Chris Mihm is back to normal with his 4 fouls in 12 minutes. Jeeze, what a pile. He will never be consistant at this rate...

Lucky for us we have Brown with his monsterous 5 and 5 night.
:curse:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Good to see that Chris Mihm is back to normal with his 4 fouls in 12 minutes. Jeeze, what a pile. He will never be consistant at this rate...
> 
> Lucky for us we have Brown with his monsterous 5 and 5 night.
> :curse:


LOL, seriously!!

Come on Kwame! I'm supporting you!! Haven't you seen my sig!? You've got people counting on you!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I'm not impressed by the win...in other news...Smush Parker is averaging a dunk a game!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ghiman said:


> I'm not impressed by the win...in other news...Smush Parker is averaging a dunk a game!


Well of course the final tally doesnt look good but winning for their first time in Atlanta since 2003 sounds better.. :rofl:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Ghiman said:


> *I'm not impressed by the win*...in other news...Smush Parker is averaging a dunk a game!


Hard to impress, aren't you? I'm impressed because they had a slow start but still were able to come back and nearly blow out the Hawks. We would have won be twenty if Phil have not went into garbage time with two minutes left.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Well of course the final tally doesnt look good but winning for their first time in Atlanta since 2003 sounds better.. :rofl:


I'm impressed with that :banana:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

A wins a win so ill take it but i would like to see more production 4rm Kwame ...I really hope phil talks to him and gets him some confidence or maybe MJ can talk to him the way he talked to Kobe.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

KobeBryant08 said:


> woah man i was watching basketball and it kept showing the score of the laker game at the bottom....last time i saw lakers were up by 13 in the 4th...then i look on the net and we win in OT? i was shcoked


Huh? This game didn't go into OT...


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

3 words...I LOVE SMUSH! Seriously, what would the Lakers do without this guy? 7-9 fg & 3 steals, like i said he is looking like a shoo-in to win the MIP award


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers Highlights

About the 2:06 mark was Cook/Kobe play, Devean/Cook/Profit play..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice job by the Lakers...Kobe is amazing...and Smush is freaking awesome thus far. If the two of them can keep this up, along with good games from Odom, George, etc. then Lakers will be good this year. Will they win the championship? Probably not, but hell, if they can get to the playoffs and possibly get to the 2nd round, I'd be insanely happy. 

As far as Mihm and Brown go...they need to step it up. We brought Brown here for a reason, and I'm sure the reason wasn't so that he can play horribly for us because we love Washington so much so we decided to take him off their hands. And Mihm loves to foul...I don't know why. He needs to calm down.

Anyway, hopefully LA gets the victory against Minnesota...that would be AWESOME.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Sorry man, no updates...If sum1 wants to give him updates plz exchanges AIM's or PM eachother.


What the *edit* let's be nice now

I greatly appreciate the effort guys put in by providing regular updates for the rest of us, sensible and less-of-a-selfish-twat posters.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

For those who watched the game, how did Marvin Williams look out there? 

Has the potential to be a star in this league?


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

The biggest task for Kobe and the Lakers will be to see how they do against the elite teams, such as San Antonio and Detroit.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

video from Arcade @ LG



ARCADE said:


> All The Good Stuff
> High Quality Highlight Video
> 
> Lakers vs. Hawks 11-9-05
> ...



http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?t=12012


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Awesome Sean, thanks!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Sweet... That was awesome Sean.. That game had a lot of nice stuff.. Wow.. Still love the Cook/Kobe plays and then the Cook/Profit one (even tho it wasnt on this last vid!) :clap:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Alot of my friends which are mostly Laker haters said that Even if Marvin wasnt in Smush's way that he would of prob gotten blocked by the rim.......LOL just a stupid thought but wat do u guys think?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

EHL said:


> Awesome Sean, thanks!



yeah, Arcade does some great work over there.


----------

